
Show HN: A program to beat procrastination - akrakesh
I&#x27;m a mobile and web designer. I used to procrastinate a lot. After my procrastination became too much of a concern I learned about the psychology behind procrastination, the research done (and being done) on it, and how to overcome it. Then I made a series of changes to my approach in doing tasks and now I&#x27;m on top of my schedule (not completely but almost).<p>Based on my learning and experience I&#x27;ve started a program that aims to help people beat procrastination. The program is now in beta phase. So far, one person took part in the beta and in his words,<p>&gt; the program helped me enough that I felt myself a steam raise, and others commented on my level of productivity with surprise and gratitude.<p>If I find it works the same way for more people I&#x27;ll launch the program publicly. If you&#x27;d like to take part in the beta here&#x27;s an outline:<p>1. You&#x27;ll answer a questionnaire to let me understand your procrastination.
2. The program will run for 5 days. Each day you&#x27;ll do a set of your procrastinated tasks. At the end of the day you&#x27;ll answer a few questions to let me understand your bottlenecks, based on which I&#x27;ll give you specific tips to overcome them.
3. At the end of the fifth day, if you&#x27;re happy with the outcome of the program, and if you feel like it, you may pay what you want.<p>You&#x27;ll be in complete control of the program and you can stop anytime you want. By joining the beta at worst you&#x27;ll just continue the way it is; but if it works you&#x27;ll get started on your long procrastinated tasks and feel great. Contact me if you&#x27;re interested.
======
gitgud
The "Show HN:" section is usually for showing something. You might be better
off using the "Ask HN:" section in order to get feedback on this idea.

